# Dog Ate a Garter Snake



## Mika (Feb 20, 2011)

Mika is 26 lb at 16 weeks and she ate a 7" Garter snake about 30 min ago. I was able to grab the head out of her throat before it went all the way down and pull the carcass out; all 7 in. But the entrails are somewhere in her. As they are nonvenomous, should I be worried?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Not a clue. Call your Vet.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I would think she will be just fine. You are lucky if she does not eat much nastier stuff than snake innards in her life time;-)

Oooooh, nasty honey badger


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

They are harmless - don't worry. All will come out well in the end. My kids played with them when they were 4 and 6 yers old. Imagine waking up to a 12 inch one wrapped around a little hand and hearing 'look Mommie, can we keep it?'


----------



## Bryan Detwiler (Feb 8, 2011)

Mika don't care. Mika don't give a ....... it just takes what it wants.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

I remember having them "poop" that nasty smelling stuff on me when I played with them as a kid.

I don't know if it is toxic, but it smelled absolutely disgusting! On second thought, that could be why the dog ate it in the first place!:barf:


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

His appetite for live snakes was one of the reasons my current Chessie was registered as "Coyote In The Woodpile," but we saw no ill effect. Did, however, discourage the practice before he snacked on something venomous. Knock wood.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

There is a thread on MSDucks about a dog that was coming back from a blind, stopped and dropped his bumper and picked up a 3 foot moccassin. He brought the snake back with it's tail curled around the dog's throat and striking at the dog's head. The guy had to grab the tail and fling it away...upon which time another training partner with a Benelli provided relief from the tense situation. The dog was NOT bitten 

I have no idea if the story is true or not, but it made for some interesting reading! ;-)

http://www.ducksouth.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=92139&sid=c4cfa9f046022118db2697e1e81ef9bd


----------



## Mika (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I figured it was not going to kill her, but I tend to think she is a little tougher than she is which makes me always second guess my instincts. Yet, in the back of my mind I know it is my hand that will keep her safe and out of danger. I guess it's that fine line we walk as owners.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

2tall said:


> I would think she will be just fine. You are lucky if she does not eat much nastier stuff than snake innards in her life time;-)
> 
> Oooooh, nasty honey badger


I would be proud to own a labrador that is as brave as the mighty honey badger.

I just can't comment on it as well as Randall can.


----------



## Pinehill (Jul 14, 2010)

if you have my luck you will see what's left of the snake about 2 am.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

copterdoc said:


> I remember having them "poop" that nasty smelling stuff on me when I played with them as a kid.
> 
> I don't know if it is toxic, but it smelled absolutely disgusting! On second thought, that could be why the dog ate it in the first place!:barf:


I watch people on TV handle snakes all the time, they must edit out the pooping.

Any snake I've ever messed around with either pooped on me or near me...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I would be proud to own a labrador that is as brave as the mighty honey badger.
> 
> I just can't comment on it as well as Randall can.


LOL! I am thinking of changing Chief's name to Honey Badger!

He don't give a sh!#!


----------

